# Catfish



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Where do you guys catch catfish at during the winter? in norfolk, from the shore


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

If you have a boat, go up to the Surry Power Plant and fish the outflow ith large hooks and large pieces of chicken. There's some big'uns up there.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

You'll need to go up into the brackish or freshwater areas of the rivers, like the James. You can use your surf gear, I through 8 ounces a lot to hold bottom in Richmond. 5-6 ounces will work a lot of the time, but the current is pretty good in a lot of areas.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

757 Fire said:


> Where do you guys catch catfish at during the winter? in norfolk, from the shore


in norfolk, from shore - Farm Fresh -


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

Classic. We usually catch Channel Cat at the Chickahominy River Front Park.


----------



## puteminthepan (May 6, 2010)

Hit the parkway in jamestown I always have luck out there lots of blues and channels


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

....up the James near the Chickahominy! FAT CATS up there!


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Blue catfish, channel catfish, or flathead catfish? Blues dominate the James and can be caught all year, Nov-March action is the best! They are normally caught above Hog point, though strech all the way to Jamestown. No chicken for these puppies, you want fresh shad. Fish deep holes, wing dams, how water discharges, and any kind of deepwater structure. Refer to this website for more info:

Catfish1.com


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

How can you get fresh shad? Can you cast net them from shore?


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips, does lake smith hold any catfish? i couldnt even find a list of species for that lake when i was searching yesterday.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> How can you get fresh shad? Can you cast net them from shore?


Sometimes, though it's tough, most guys use gill nets in winter.






757 Fire said:


> Thanks for all the tips, does lake smith hold any catfish? i couldnt even find a list of species for that lake when i was searching yesterday.




If by Smith lake you mean Smith Mountain lake, yes flatheads, blues, and channels very good fishing for all.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Eels work wonders for me!


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

wannabeangler said:


> Eels work wonders for me!


Eels are good, that's true!


----------



## JonSnyder (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow I would love to catch some of that too. Its my favorite fish. its so tasty:fishing:


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

757 Fire said:


> Thanks for all the tips, does lake smith hold any catfish? i couldnt even find a list of species for that lake when i was searching yesterday.


Yes, Lake Smith in Norfolk/Va Beach holds catfish. However, the deepest part of that lake is 14ft with an average depth of 6ft. I used to bass fish that lake a couple times a week. I've caught mud cats on plastic worms while fishing for bass, but I do know for sure there are channel cats and blues in there. It'll be a challenge from shore, but possible.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

You can catch the big cats all the way to Downtown Richmond on the James.


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

I've caught alot of catfish at Lake Smith. Upto ten pounders but only in warm water. Ive only tried winter fishing there a few times with no luck. There were some carp fishermen who used to do good out there maybe they will speak up.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

JonSnyder said:


> Wow I would love to catch some of that too. Its my favorite fish. its so tasty:fishing:


If your are talking about eels, I am with you on that. Jellied is my favorite.
I have caught whopper cats from the bank in Richmond, up 40". Never really fished for them in the winter though. I would think that they would stay further downstream where there is not so much super cold freshwater from the moutains dropping the temps to real low.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> If your are talking about eels, I am with you on that. Jellied is my favorite.
> I have caught whopper cats from the bank in Richmond, up 40". Never really fished for them in the winter though. I would think that they would stay further downstream where there is not so much super cold freshwater from the moutains dropping the temps to real low.


Winter is prime time in Richmond for big cats. They come out of the channels and into warmer, shallower water chasing bait doing the same. They also seem more active. Guess they have enough biomass to keep them warm. But come on out and put on some long johns! It's freezing, but worth it.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok I also have the same question, from shore, say somewhere like occoquan regional park, how do i catch catfish during the winter? I fish a lot during the summer for cats in the potomac but I want to try winter fishing this year.
Thanks


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

The best catfish bait is either eel or shad, i have caught a bunch of them in the Appomatox river where it meets the James. I know there are a couple of places like city point but i dont know if they catch a lot from the shore there because I fish for them from a boat.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I fish for them pretty much like drum only the hook leader is about a foot instead of a couple inches. Fish finder rig, 6 or 8 ounces. I fish holes, where creeks enter the river, and pretty much anywhere that looks like a good spot for fish to ambush prey. Areas where there is fast current next to slow moving water. In the winter, I'll also fish the shallows and areas by boats and docks. So read the current like you do the surf, look for places where the water is turning that will bring food to the fish and places for the fish to hide out and wait for something to come along. You'll also get some rock fish with this strategy.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

alright thanks and what about bait because in the summer i usually just catch a perch or bluegill but there arent really any around in occoquan during the winter so what should i use?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

shad work the best for me. Eels or a crappy will work too. I throw a cast net from the shore and get whatever is in the water at the time.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

I would use shad or eel those will catch em.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

alright i can cast net but i can get frozen shad from dawsons would that work?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

never tried them, but I don't see why the wouldn't work.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Shad is by far my favorite bait for cats. Frozen or fresh. Though, you can catch them on just about anything.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

kingman23 said:


> alright i can cast net but i can get frozen shad from dawsons would that work?



Frozen is not nearly as good as fresh. If you're buying buy live eels, they're fresh.


----------

